# Lock Haven, PA - Western Uni Mount for 2002 Chevy/GMC 1500 needed



## kcoleman10 (Nov 17, 2018)

Looking to buy truck side mount for a Western Uni Mount. Truck is a 2002 GMC 1500. Believe the Western part number is 63300. Please call or text me at 570-660-4791 if you have one available. Thanks!


----------

